# Worried about AIB Deposits



## mashadea (24 Dec 2010)

hello all, 
just opened an  easy access accounts with Nationwide U.K.,N.I.B., and ulster bank in a panic to get my funds out of A.I.B.
I have left some money in A.I.B.-is this safe???under the state guarantee?
should i transfer more money into Nationwide U.k.? on christmas eve? 
their guarantee is 50,000 sterling,is it wise to lodge deposit in excess of their guarantee?
i would like to set up a rabo bank account,but this was not possible untill the new year...
is any money safe in A.I.B. over christmas?
i am worried sick!


----------



## Lightning (24 Dec 2010)

mashadea said:


> I have left some money in A.I.B.-is this safe???under the state guarantee?


 
AIB is now a state bank backed by a state guarantee. It is safe as long as the government can continue to support AIB and the ECB/Central Bank of Ireland supplies ongoing liquidity. 



mashadea said:


> should i transfer more money into Nationwide U.k.? on christmas eve?
> their guarantee is 50,000 sterling,is it wise to lodge deposit in excess of their guarantee?


 
From January 1st 2011, the first 100,000 EUR (not GBP) is protected with Nationwide UK. 

Have you set up your Nationwide UK account? You will get a much better rate of return with Nationwide UK. 



mashadea said:


> i would like to set up a rabo bank account,but this was not possible untill the new year...


 
Why?



mashadea said:


> is any money safe in A.I.B. over christmas?
> i am worried sick!


 
Don't worry, 99.99% likely your deposit is safe for the short period you mention.


----------



## rossie2010 (24 Dec 2010)

AIB will probably end up costing the taxpayers more than Anglo.

They admit €42 billion of their loan book is "impaired", they have only provided less than €5 billion against this.  so according to them potential loss of €37 billion awaiting the taxpayer.

We can probably assume that the situation is much worse.  How can the Financial Regulator justified allowing accounts with such under provisions so blatant?? I dont think the new broom is sweeping clean


----------



## mashadea (24 Dec 2010)

*worried over AIB deposits*

Thank you Ciaran for that reassurance.
I am interested in opening a Rabo account for security- its AAA rating.
Does any-one know a good impartial financial advisor/accountant based in dublin?
Nollaig Shona Doidh go léir!
This site is a life saver!


----------



## Lightning (24 Dec 2010)

Rosie - Agreed that we are far from at the end of the AIB saga. 

What do you need a financial advisor for? Is it to do with deposits or investments?


----------



## WITH_sDsdR_W (28 Dec 2010)

mashadea said:


> hello all,
> just opened an  easy access accounts with Nationwide U.K.,N.I.B., and ulster bank in a panic to get my funds out of A.I.B.
> I have left some money in A.I.B.-is this safe???under the state guarantee?
> should i transfer more money into Nationwide U.k.? on christmas eve?
> ...



Don't wait. It is possible. Rabo are open over Christmas. The Rabo website says they are open tomorrow.


----------



## Lightning (28 Dec 2010)

The Rabo opening hours are [broken link removed]: 



> 25th to 29th December inclusive - Closed
> 30th to 31st December - 9am to 4pm
> 3rd January - Closed
> 4th January - Business as usual 8am to 7pm


----------

